# Fasting



## Jim550 (Feb 16, 2018)

Let's talk about fasting, I don't ever fast personally but am interested in it.  Well I used to fast all the time back in my wrestling days but that was to lose weight anyway possible no matter where it came from. Please post up your fasting protocols and any supplementation that you like to use with or just your experiences with fasting.


----------



## SURGE (Feb 17, 2018)

I did try 16 hour fasts with 8 hours of food. I enjoyed it but after a while got bored. It's vital what and how you eat in those 8 hours so you have to be well planned. It was a great way to shrink my waist and if losing fat is your goal I recommend it. I didn't like training fasted on the few occasions I did due to having to suddenly change training time. I did have more energy and was focused but my stamina was bad and I like to train for at least an hour.


----------



## Jim550 (Feb 17, 2018)

SURGE said:


> I did try 16 hour fasts with 8 hours of food. I enjoyed it but after a while got bored. It's vital what and how you eat in those 8 hours so you have to be well planned. It was a great way to shrink my waist and if losing fat is your goal I recommend it. I didn't like training fasted on the few occasions I did due to having to suddenly change training time. I did have more energy and was focused but my stamina was bad and I like to train for at least an hour.



How often did you fast? How did you eat during the 8 hrs?


----------



## saps (Feb 18, 2018)

Given my work and sleep schedule on the days I work the most I can fast is about 11hrs. That is just reality. I'm in a caloric deficit on relatively low carbs. My waist is shrinking and abs are coming out. On the weekends I do the 16/8 thing since I have the time and it actually seems more effective for fat loss. Problem is my training suffers mightily. I am so much weaker and run out of gas faster being fasted or even having one feeding and then hitting the gym.
Kinda have to pick the poison and define the primary goal and pursue that and deal with collateral damage.


----------



## him123 (Feb 18, 2018)

I did an 19 day juice fast once.  It normalized my blood pressure within 7 days.  I say this because supps and even scripts werent working.  Definitely some benefits to fasting.


----------



## ProFIT (Feb 19, 2018)

I have been interested in fasting as well. I know many who have had success with it but I haven't got round to starting a plan ever. I was told what the above stated that if your goal is fatloss then do that and only that. I know some who tried it when bulking but it never worked out. I am going to run insulin soon so may try it afterwards. Fasting is known to be great for regaining insulin sensitivity and my body fat is not as low as it should be right now.


----------



## d2r2ddd (Feb 19, 2018)




----------



## Victory (Feb 20, 2018)

him123 said:


> I did an 19 day juice fast once.  It normalized my blood pressure within 7 days.  I say this because supps and even scripts werent working.  Definitely some benefits to fasting.



My ex girlfriend followed one of those with good results. I would rather do a food based one. I have seen a few plant based fasts that look good but they are not suitable for the long term and more of a detox. I plan to start one myself but want something I can stay with. Why did your blood pressure get high in the first place? Did it rise again when you went back to your normal routine or did you change things after the juice fast? Many do a fast but go back to their normal routine so the same issues come back.


----------



## GearGod (Feb 20, 2018)

I think this concept is really dumb.


----------



## GearGod (Feb 20, 2018)

Not to mention, you gain more fat


----------



## ASHOP (Feb 20, 2018)

saps said:


> Given my work and sleep schedule on the days I work the most I can fast is about 11hrs. That is just reality. I'm in a caloric deficit on relatively low carbs. My waist is shrinking and abs are coming out. On the weekends I do the 16/8 thing since I have the time and it actually seems more effective for fat loss. Problem is my training suffers mightily. I am so much weaker and run out of gas faster being fasted or even having one feeding and then hitting the gym.
> Kinda have to pick the poison and define the primary goal and pursue that and deal with collateral damage.



Its definitely not ideal for bodybuilders on a regular basis or gains will suffer. You will lose fat and muscle.  I Have had work experiences that have prevented me from eating at least 12 hr. Some of those days, either than being hungry, I felt sharper more clear thinking and I was full of energy near days end. I think fasting has its place but not something I would do endlessly.


----------



## Jim550 (Feb 22, 2018)

I agree that it is something you want to do a lot of but was thinking about incorporating as a tool to lose bf faster.  Also if I decide to do it I will be supplementing with amino's during the fasting part of the day.


----------



## rmtt (Feb 27, 2018)

I did it for awhile when it first became popular. Fasting has been done for centuries as a means of purification and religious reasons.

I found that with bulking....it didn't work too well.

It's just another form of calorie control. When dieting, you want a deficit to lose weight. There are formulas you can use to get you close....but I found that just by logging what I ate for about two weeks....I could average what my daily caloric intake was to maintain weight. I just then implemented a deficit of maybe 500 calories a day which theoretically equate to a loss of a pound per week.

With IF....you could just not eat for so long....and then get all your calories in during the "feasting" window which seemed to satiate some people better. It was best to time this around your workouts when the body was primed to uptake all these nutrients.

But it got bastersized after awhile with people using it as an excuse to eat crappy food.

Currently....I like my food later in the day. I workout at 3:30am....and I take an intra shake with about 30 grams of HBCD, 10 grams of EAA's, and some citrulline. Post Workout is a Hydrolyzed whey shake with about 30 grams of something like sweet potato powder as oats don't agree with my body. After that....I may even skip lunch at times....then have dinner and even a snack before bed.

But as long as my daily intake is in a deficit....and I keep my protein at about at least 1 gram per pound of bodyweight....I will lose weight. Also the slower I lose, the more muscle I maintain. Lately I've been playing with switching carbs with good fats...and I typically don't take in more than 100 grams of carbs which come during and right after my workout. After that....its proteins and fats....and whatever trace amount of carbs are in the veggies I eat.

It keeps insulin sensitivity high, and I do seem to have more mental clarity.

However when gaining weight...I have to add carbs in....but still typically stay around 200 grams tops.

It's all about what makes it easier for you to be consistent on your diet so that you stick with it.

Just another tool in the arsenal.

But I have also dieted by just eating when hungry. Some days I may have a 600 calorie deficit...others maybe only a 200 calorie deficit. And then other days may be an actual small surplus.

What I've found out is that your weekly average is what matters most....and to continue to hit the deficit you want.

Similiar to IIFYM....but I don't subscribe fully to that either as most use it as an excuse to eat crappy foods again.

I think all these programs start out with some merit....but get twisted in the process by people looking for an easy way out.

Hell....when I diet....I don't incorporate cheat days or meals. I use refeeds which are days that I will eat much more volume...but of healthy foods. I love rice....so a refeed meal allows me to really indulge in that.

But I don't even start those until I'm 6 weeks or so into my deficit

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## lycan Venom (Feb 28, 2018)

Why don't we ask a pro IFBB islamic bodybuilder. They fast for a month. Im sure they habe to have done it during a bulk and cut cycle. Would be great to get details and see how it effected the cycle.


----------



## gdaddyg8 (Jun 11, 2018)

I don’t think fasting is ideal for retaining or building muscle.  Just another silly trend.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuscleMoose (Jun 29, 2018)

Jim550 said:


> Let's talk about fasting, I don't ever fast personally but am interested in it.  Well I used to fast all the time back in my wrestling days but that was to lose weight anyway possible no matter where it came from. Please post up your fasting protocols and any supplementation that you like to use with or just your experiences with fasting.



I try to eat my last meal of the day so its 12 hours till my next meal (breakfast)


----------



## ldbruffey (Nov 22, 2018)

Fasting is great for gut health but also great when using fat loss products that need to be in a fasted environment like yohimbine hcl, gh frag


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Viking (Nov 29, 2018)

ldbruffey said:


> Fasting is great for gut health but also great when using fat loss products that need to be in a fasted environment like yohimbine hcl, gh frag
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I agree. I haven't done very long fasts but when I done 24 hours I realized how much food in my gut had an effect on my distention.


----------



## gogotren (Dec 6, 2018)

fasting, or IF is also great for increasing insulin sensitivity since your not jamming food down for 12-16 hours a day. It gives your body a chance to recover, take a break from processing food. It`s not ideal to do long term but for 1-2 weeks at a time is great for overall health, fat loss, tightening up the gut


----------



## dtel450 (Dec 7, 2018)

fasting done properly is generally healthy and beneficial, but for muscle building not ideal over time. fasting makes the body more efficient and part of that is often decreasing larger than normal muscles which are very inefficient from the body's survival perspective.


----------



## striffe (Dec 15, 2018)

I have never been interested in fasting but I am learning more about gut health and ways to decrease distention so planning to start fasting. I will start with 16 hours twice per week and see how I find that.


----------



## d2r2ddd (Dec 16, 2018)

Google on Eat-stop-eat by Brad Pilon on once to twice a week fasting.


----------



## AGGRO (Dec 19, 2018)

d2r2ddd said:


> Google on Eat-stop-eat by Brad Pilon on once to twice a week fasting.



I will check this out later. Been looking into fasting more. I have done some but usually only short periods.


----------



## chiquinho (Dec 28, 2018)

for bodybuilding proposes its not good


----------



## gold2000 (Jan 5, 2019)

I feel and look my best when fasting 14-16 hours a day


----------



## d2r2ddd (Jan 6, 2019)

John meadows on fasting 
Seems similar to Brad Pilon's 24hr fast

https://youtu.be/uJRpaUTdJds


----------



## rangerjockey (Jan 7, 2019)

i will coincide my fasting (12-16 hours) with my labs.  When I fast I dont give a crap about loosing muscle its only 16 hours, its about internal health and giving our organs a rest. I drink water with lemon that's it.  I absolutely feel fantastic when i fast and so does in internals.  Fasting is not about muscle it about health and giving our bodies a rest. we as body builders consume alot more protein and chemicals and overall calories than anyone else. and at my age 52, 6'4" 280 with my rx use I take internal rest as one of my priorities.  Its one of the best and easiest things we as body builders can do for our selves, youngsters take note.


----------



## b-boy (Jan 14, 2019)

ha ha ha ha ha fucking ha ha ha, you guys and your "loosing muscle" if you fast, if that was true the fucking human race would have been extinct eons ago.


----------



## lycan Venom (Jan 14, 2019)

I believe in fasting. I mean many religions use it for spiritual well being but even back in ancient times they understood it had a positive effect on the human body. I intermittently fast and if anything when i do, i actually gain more lean muscle and burn fat off faster. Just my personal opinion amd experience. I wonder if the top 10 IFBB pros ever fast.


----------



## DrZaius7 (Jan 17, 2019)

I have had good results with intermittent fasting. Eat all your daily calories over 6 hours and fast for the remaining 18 hours. 

Good for leaning out IMO


----------



## Tank211 (Jan 19, 2019)

I’ve been thinking about giving the 16/8 fasting a try.....I have about a 35-40 minute drive to work so I just started listening to the audio book Eat Stop Eat.


----------

